# GMX WEB - Server nimtm E-Mails nicht an



## Feanwulf (7. Dez. 2008)

Dec  7 20:23:13 web-ng postfix/smtpd[11824]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]: 451 4.3.5 Server configuration problem; from=<feanwulf@gmx.de> to=<feanwulf@utopic.de> proto=SMTP helo=<mail.gmx.net>
Dec  7 20:23:13 web-ng postfix/smtpd[11824]: disconnect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]


Moin - erst seit Freitag nimmt mein Mailserver keine Mails mehr von GMX an - leider ist die fehleraussage nicht so eindeutig - irgendeine Idee wie ich das gegenprüfen kann?


----------



## Feanwulf (8. Dez. 2008)

liegt anscheinend an Perl - da hatte ich unter Debian ein Upgrade gemacht und nun werden da daten wohl nicht richtig verarbeitet.

Werde mal ISPCONFIG neu aufspielen als UPDATE


----------

